# المباني الخضراء ونظام التقييمleed - م . سليم زيد



## أنصار الثورة (19 يناير 2012)

الاستدامة والحياة الأفضل للأجيال القادمة ، هي من المفاهيم الأساسية التي يحاول المهتمون بمجال التشييد والانشاء تطبيق تقنياتها واستراتيجيتها ، في ظل التقدم العمراني والصناعي الذي يترافق باستهلاك أكبر للموارد الطبيعية ، مما ينعكس سلباً على قدرة كوكب الأرض على تجديد موارده ، وبالتالي يعرض الحياة المستقبلية إلى الخطر.
تسعى تقنيات البناء الخضراء والمستدامة إلى تحقيق توازن بين استهلاك الطاقة والموارد والحفاظ على البيئة الطبيعية ضمن مناهج وخطط عمل عالمية ومحلية لتحقيق التنمية المستدامة.
هذا الكتاب يسعى إلى تعريف المباني الخضراء والتقنيات الأساسية في مجال الاستدامة ، والتعريف بنظام التقييم الأشهر في مجال المباني الخضراء وهو نظام التقييم LEED، بالإضافة الى تسليط الضوء على بعض التجارب في الوطن العربي ودراسة بعض الحالات التي حققت معايير نظام التقييم LEED.
أتمنى أن يكون هذا الجهد المتواضع مفيداً للعاملين في مجال التشييد ، وألتمس عذراً لبشريتي في الأخطاء واردة الحدوث ، آملاً أن نصل إلى عمل فاعل في مجال الاستدامة لتحقيق حياة أفضل للأجيال القادمة .



المهندس المدني 
سليم محمد زيد PMP
الإمارات العربية المتحدة 2011

الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/document/3kRH7mK_/____LEED.html


----------



## أنصار الثورة (19 يناير 2012)

اهداء .................................................. ..........................................1
مقدمة............................................. ................................................2
الفصل الأول : الاستدامة والمباني الخضراء........................................... ..........3
1.1 - الاستدامة .................................................. .................................4
2.1 - التلوث البيئي .................................................. .............................4
3.1 – مبادئ العمارة المستدامة .................................................. ................8
4.1 - المباني الخضراء .................................................. .........................9
1.4.1 - المبادئ الأساسية للمباني الخضراء .................................................. ...9
2.4.1 - أهداف المباني الخضراء .................................................. ............10
3.4.1 - تأثيرات المباني على استهلاك الموارد........................................... .....10
4.4.1 - الخط القاعدي الثلاثي .................................................. ...............10
5.4.1 - قضايا المباني الخضراء الأساسية .................................................. .11
5.1 – طرق التصميم والإدارة البيئية .................................................. .......13
5.1 .1– المعايير والأساليب الأساسية لتصميم المباني الخضراء ............................13
5.1 .2– تصميم المبنى الشامل .................................................. ..............15
5.1 .3– الطريقة الحديثة – طريقة التسليم المتكامل ..........................................15
5.1 .4–آلية التصميم البيئي .................................................. .................17
5.1 .5–المواصفات القياسية للتصميم البيئي .................................................. 18
5.1 .6–مواضيع المواصفات القياسية .................................................. .......19
5.1 .7–أهداف المواصفات القياسية.......................................... ..................19
5.1 .8–متطلبات ومبادئ التصميم المعماري للمباني الموفرة للطاقة..........................19

6.1– كلفة المباني الخضراء........................................... .........................22
الفصل الثاني : نظام التقييم LEED.............................................. .......23
1.2- هيئة المباني الخضراء الأميركية USGBC............................................. 24
1.1.2-أهداف الهيئة .................................................. ..........................24
2.1.2- مبادئ الهيئة .................................................. ..........................24
2.2- نظام التقييم LEED .................................................. ....................25
1.2.2- أهداف LEED .................................................. .....................25
2.2.2- فوائد شهادات LEED.............................................. ...................25
3.2.2- أنواع شهادات LEED.............................................. ...................25
4.2.2- أنظمة التقييم LEED.............................................. ....................27
5.2.2- مجالات نظام التقييم LEED.............................................. .............28
6.2.2- كيفية الحصول على شهادة LEED للمباني ...........................................30
7.2.2- هيكلية نظام التقييم LEED .................................................. ..........31
8.2.2- الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات برنامج التقييم Minimum Program Requirements....33
3.2- معهد شهادات المباني الخضراء GBCI .................................................3 4
4.2- مراحل التقييم Phases of the Certification Process.............................34
1.4.2- التسجيل Registration .................................................. .............35
2.4.2-تقديم الطلب Application .................................................. ..........36
3.4.2-مراجعة المشروع Project Review............................................ ......36
4.4.2-منح الشهادة أو رفضها Certification or Denial .................................37
5.4.2-الاعتراضات Appeals .................................................. ..............38
6.4.2-بطاقة نقاط LEED (The LEED Score Card) ..................................38
7.4.2-الاستفسارات Credit Interpretation Rulings (CIR) ..........................38
8.4.2-مراحل التقييم بالنسبة للمنازل LEED Process (Homes) ........................38
5.2-النطاقات السبعة .................................................. .........................39
1.5.2- تكامل الفرص والايجابيات وعملية التقديم في نظام التقييم LEED
Synergistic Opportunities and LEED Application Process..................39
2.5.2- عوامل موقع المشروع Project Site Factors.....................................39
3.5.2- ادارة المياه Water Management ................................................39
4.5.2- أنظمة المشروع وتأثيرات الطاقة Project Systems and Energy Impacts..40
5.5.2- استحصال وتركيب وادارة مواد المشروع Acquisition,Installation,and Management of Project Materials......................................... ..........40
6.5.2- دور أصحاب المصلحة في الإبداع Stakeholder Involvement in Innovation........................................ ..........................................40
7.5.2- التوعية العامة والبيئة المحيطة بالمشروع Project Surroundings and Public Outreach.......................................... ..........................................40
الفصل الثالث : الموقع المستدام.......................................... ...............41
3 – المبادئ الأساسية .................................................. .......................42
1.1.3- النقل............................................. ......................................42
2.1.3- اختيار الموقع .................................................. .......................42
3.1.3- تصميم الموقع وإدارته........................................... ......................42
4.1.3- ادارة مياه الأمطار .................................................. ..................43
2.3- الاشتراطات المطلوبة وفق نظام التقييم الخاص بالمشاريع الحديثة والتعديلات الجوهرية.......................................... .................................................. ........43
3.3- منع التلوث الناجم عن الأعمال الانشائيةConstruction Activity Pollution Prevention .................................................. ................................44
4.3- اختيار الموقعSite Selection .................................................. ........44
5.3-الاتصال المجتمعي وتطوير كثافة المبنى Development Density and Community Connectivity...................................... ...........................................45
6.3-اعادة تطوير الأراضي الصناعية المهجورة Brownfield Redevelopment........46
7.3-وسائط النقل البديلة Alternative Transportation.................................... 47
1.7.3 - النقل العام Public Transportation Access ....................................47
2.7.3 - تخصيص مواقف للدراجات الهوائية وغرف تغيير الملابس Bicycle Storage and Changing Rooms............................................. .............................47
3.7.3 - وسائط النقل البديلة : المركبات قليلة الانبعاث والوقود البديل Alternative Transportation-Low-Emitting and Fuel-Efficient Vehicles..................48
4.7.3 - وسائط النقل البديلة : سعة المواقف Alternative Transportation-Parking Capacity.......................................... .............................................48
8.3-تطوير الموقع .................................................. ............................49
1.8.3 - تطوير الموقع : حماية الحياة الطبيعية Site Development—Protect or Restore Habitat........................................... ..................................49
2.8.3 -تطوير الموقع : زيادة المساحات المفتوحة Site Development—Maximize Open Space............................................. .....................................50
9.3-ادارة مياه الأمطار........................................... ...............................51
1.9.3 - ادارة مياه الأمطار : التحكم الكمي Stormwater Design—Quantity Control........................................... .............................................51
2.9.3 -ادارة مياه الأمطار : التحكم النوعي Stormwater Design—Quality Control........................................... .............................................52
10.3- تأثير حرارة الأماكن المطورة .................................................. ........52
1.10.3 - تأثير حرارة الأماكن المطورة - المواقع المكشوفةHeat Island Effect—Nonroof.................................... .................................................. .52
2.10.3 -تأثير حرارة الأماكن المطورة : المواقع المغطاة Heat Island Effect—Roof....................................... .................................................. ...55
11.3- التقليل من التلوث الضوئي Light Pollution Reduction.........................55

الفصل الرابع : كفاءة استخدام المياه............................................ .........56
1.4- المبادئ الأساسية .................................................. .......................57
2.4- الاشتراطات المطلوبة وفق نظام التقييم الخاص بالمشاريع الحديثة والتعديلات الجوهرية.......................................... ...............................................57
3.4- تخفيض استهلاك المياه Water Use Reduction....................................57
4.4- كفاءة المياه في المسطحات الخضراء Water Efficient Landscaping...........60
5.4-الابداع التكنولوجي لمياه الصرف الصحي Innovative Wastewater Technologies...................................... ..........................................60
الفصل الخامس : الطاقة والغلاف الجوي............................................. ...63
1.5- المبادئ الأساسية .................................................. .......................64
2.5- الاشتراطات المطلوبة وفق نظام التقييم الخاص بالمشاريع الحديثة والتعديلات الجوهرية .................................................. .................................................6 4
3.5-التشغيل الأولي لأنظمة الطاقة في المبنى Fundamental Commissioning of Building Energy Systems........................................... .............................................65
4.5-الحد الأدنى لأداء الطاقة والمستوى الأفضل للأداء Minimum and Optimize Energy Performance....................................... ..........................................65
1.4.5- عزل الرطوبة........................................... ................................66
2.4.5- العزل الحراري .................................................. .......................69
3.4.5- العزل القطني Cotton Insulation........................................ .............................................74
4.4.5- التحكم والمحافظة على الطاقة .................................................. .......75
5.5-إدارة التبريد الأولية وتعزيز إدارة التبريد Fundamental and Enhanced Refrigerant Management........................................ ........................................78
6.5-الطاقة المتجددة في الموقع On-site Renewable Energy..........................79
1.6.5 – الطاقة الشمسية .................................................. .....................79
2.6.5- الوقود الحيوي............................................ ..............................81
3.6.5- المراوح الهوائية Wind Turbines.......................................... ........81
4.6.5- نظام مضخة الحرارة الجوفية Geothermal Heat Pump.........................81
المبنى المستقل ذاتياAutonomous building ...............................................81
7.5-القياسات والتدقيق Measurement and Verification..............................82
1.7.5- نظام ادارة المبنى Building Management System ...........................82
2.7.5- نظام أتمتة المباني Building Automation System (BAS)...................83
3.7.5- نظام مراقبة المباني Building Control System (BCS).......................83
8.5-الطاقة المستدامة Green Power............................................. ..........84


الفصل السادس:المواد والمصادر.......................................... ...............85
1.6- المبادئ الأساسية .................................................. .......................86
2.6- الاشتراطات المطلوبة وفق نظام التقييم الخاص بالمشاريع الحديثة والتعديلات الجوهرية.......................................... ..............................................86
3.6-تخزين وتجميع المواد القابلة للتدوير Storage and Collection of Recyclables....................................... ...........................................86
4.6- اعادة استخدام المبنى............................................ ...........................88
1.4.6 - اعادة استخدام المبنى -الجدران والأرضيات والسقف Building Reuse—Maintain Existing Walls, Floors and Roof
2.4.6 -اعادة استخدام المبنى -العناصر الداخلية غير الانشائية Building Reuse—Maintain Existing Interior Nonstructural Elements
5.6-ادارة النفايات الانشائية Construction Waste Management.....................89
6.6-اعادة استخدام المواد Materials Reuse............................................. ..89
7.6-المحتوى المدور Recycled Content........................................... .......92
8.6-المواد المحلية Regional Materials......................................... ..........92
9.6-المواد المتجددة سريعاً Rapidly Renewable Materials...........................93
10.6-الخشب المعتمد Certified Wood.............................................. ......94

الفصل السابع : جودة البيئة الداخلية.......................................... ............95
1.7- المبادئ الأساسية .................................................. ........................96
2.7- الاشتراطات المطلوبة وفق نظام التقييم الخاص بالمشاريع الحديثة والتعديلات الجوهرية .................................................. .................................................9 7
3.7-الحد الأدنى لأداء جودة الهواء الداخلي Minimum Indoor Air Quality Performance....................................... .........................................97
4.7-التحكم البيئي في دخان التبغ Environmental Tobacco Smoke (ETS) Control........................................... .............................................97
5.7-مراقبة الهواء الخارجي الداخل للمبنى Outdoor Air Delivery Monitoring........................................ ...........................................98
6.7-زيادة التهوية Increased Ventilation....................................... .........98
7.7-خطة إدارة جودة الهواء الداخلي .................................................. .......103
1.7.7- خطة إدارة جودة الهواء الداخلي - أثناء الانشاء Construction Indoor Air Quality Management Plan-During Construction
2.7.7-خطة إدارة جودة الهواء الداخلي - قبل التشغيلConstruction Indoor Air Quality Management Plan-Before Occupancy
8.7-المواد ذات الانبعاثية الضئيلة........................................... ..................106
1.8.7-المواد ذات الانبعاثية الضئيلة- الأصماغ وموانع التسرب
2.8.7-المواد ذات الانبعاثية الضئيلة- الدهانات ومواد التغطية
3.8.7-المواد ذات الانبعاثية الضئيلة- أنظمة الأرضيات
4.8.7-المواد ذات الانبعاثية الضئيلة- المنتجات الخشبية والليفية
9.7- التحكم في مصدر الملوثات والكيميائيات الداخلية Indoor Chemical and Pollutant Source Control........................................... ................................108
10.7-الأنظمة القابلة للتحكم .................................................. ................108
1.10.7- الأنظمة القابلة للتحكم – الإنارة Controllability of Systems—Lighting
2.10.7-الأنظمة القابلة للتحكم - الراحة الحرارية Controllability of Systems—Thermal Comfort
11.7- الإضاءة الطبيعية والرؤية Daylight and Views..............................109

الفصل الثامن :الإبداع في التصميم........................................... .........111
1.8- المبادئ الأساسية .................................................. ......................112
2.8- الاشتراطات المطلوبة وفق نظام التقييم الخاص بالمشاريع الحديثة والتعديلات الجوهرية .................................................. ...............................................112
3.8- الابداع في التصميم Innovation in Design........................................112
4.8-تفويض مختصين محترفين من LEED Accredited Professional...............113



الفصل التاسع: الأولوية الجغرافية......................................... ............114
1.9- المبادئ الأساسية.......................................... ...............................115
2.9- الاشتراطات المطلوبة وفق نظام التقييم الخاص بالمشاريع الحديثة والتعديلات الجوهرية.......................................... .............................................115
3.9- الأولوية الجغرافية Regional Priority.......................................... ....115

الفصل العاشر : تجارب عربية في مجال قوانين الاستدامة........................116
1.10- الإمارات العربية المتحدة – نظام استدامة ودرجات اللؤلؤ
2.10- الجمهورية العربية السورية – الإدارة الخضراء وكود العزل الحراري للأبنية
1.2.10- برنامج الادارة الخضراء
2.2.10- كود العزل الحراري للأبنية
3.10- المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية - دليل المباني الخضراء في الأردن

الفصل الحادي عشر: دراسة حالات للمباني الخضراء.......................123
1.11- مركز لويس Lewis Center- Ohio,U.S.A
2.11- أكاديمية كاليفورنيا للعلوم California Academy of sciences – San Francisco, U.S.A
3.11- مجمع BedZed السكني Bed ZED – London , England
4.11- مدينة مصدر ، أبو ظبي ، الإمارات العربية المتحدة

5.11- غرفة تجارة دبي دبي – الإمارات العربية المتحدة
6.11- فندق بروكسيميتي proximity Hotel – North California
7.11- فندق أورشارد جاردن Orchard Garden Hotel - San Francisco, U.S.A
8.11- الحديقة الوطنية National park , Washington Dc , U.S.A
9.11- تطوير ساحة جاكسون , U.S.A Jackson Square – Massachusetts
10.11- مكتبة برونكس المركزية Bronx Library , New York , U.S.A
11.11- مبنى الباسفيك كونترولر Pacific Controller – Dubai , UAE

الفصل الثاني عشر: المصطلحات الخضراء........................................... 128

المراجع........................................... ............................................173

الفهرس............................................ ...........................................174​


----------



## e.shuurab (19 يناير 2012)

بصراحة انت رائع يا بشمهندس والموضوع كتير مهم وشكرا


----------



## نشأت البسطويسى محم (28 يناير 2012)

يعطيك الصحة والعافية يا هندسة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (28 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
والله راءع جدا جدا 

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (8 مارس 2012)

مشكور على الكتاب والموضوع الرائع..بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## sayed anwar (11 مارس 2012)

الف شكر يا با شمهندس على هذا الموضوع واتمنى له الانتشار ةالتطبيق فى الدول العربية


----------



## معماري المدينة2012 (14 فبراير 2013)

سعادة المهندس / سليم زيد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية لا يسعني الا ان اسطر لكم أن جزاكم الله عنا وعن كل مسلم قد شاركت في ايصال العلم اليه خيرا الجزاء فهذا الجزاء لعظمه حقيقة لا يستطيع أحد أن يقدره فتركناه لله تعالى وهو اكرم الأكرمين.
وكان لدي بعض الاستفسارات الخاصة وأتمنى أن يكون لديكم الوقت المناسب للرد عليها :
1. بالنسبة الي الاعتماد من الـ 6 Sigma وطريقة الحصول علي الحزام الأسود وكيفية التقدم الي الامتحانات الخاصة بها.
2. بالنسبة الي الاعتماد الخاص بـالـ LEED في العمارة الخضراء كمستشار للعمارة الخضراء معتمد.
ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لعمل منهجية عمل لاجتيازي وحصولي علي هذه الشهادات والاعتمادات وحقيقة أشكر لكم مساهماتكم الطيبة ولكن نظرا لانه طلب خاص مني فأرجو أن نتفق علي تكلفة معينة أقدر فيها مجهودكم ووقتكم الثمين والله من وراء القصد.
مع الشكر

م / شريف همام
المدينة المنورة
00966565841843


----------



## أنصار الثورة (14 فبراير 2013)

أخي العزيز 
بالنسبة لشهادات 6sigma فإن الجهات المنوطة باعطاء الاعتماد متعددة حيث يمكن أن يكون الاعتماد من ASQ 
وهي أقوى الجهات المعتمدة في مجال الجودة ويمكنك مراجعة شهادتي Green and Black من خلال الروابط التالية :
Six Sigma Green Belt Certification - CSSGB
Six Sigma Black Belt Certification - CSSBB

أنا قمت بأخذ الشهادة عن طريق موقع PMstudy.com من أجل الحصول أيضاً على PDU خاصة بتجديد شهادتي لل PMP
PMP Training, PMP certification, PMP Exam Prep Classes | PMstudy

بالسنبة لشهادة LEEDالجهة الوحيدة المخولة الاعتماد والتي تعطي شهادات LEED Green Associate, LEED AP هي GBCI ويمكنك مراجعة الموقع الرسمي لمعرفة كيفية تقديم الامتحانات من خلال الروابط 

Exam Guide


وأي سؤال أنا جاهز للاجابة عليه اخي الكريم 

سليم


----------



## معماري المدينة2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا
ولدي سؤال هام وهو طريقة الاعداد للامتحانات الخاصة بالـ 6sigma و الـ LEED هل هناك كتب معتمدة لذلك وكتب تدريبية علي الاختبارات الخاصة بذلك؟
أم هل نكتفي بما اضفيتم به علينا من المحاضرات الموجودة والكتاب المنشور
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الشكر والتقدير
م/شريف همام


----------



## أنصار الثورة (16 فبراير 2013)

مهندس شريف 
بالنسبة للمراجع كل شهادة لها مراجعها وفق الروابط اللي كتبتها لك 
كل امتحان وله مراجعه وكورساته


----------



## nofal (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## GO_ANAN (23 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
م/ سليم المحترم 
هل يمكن تنظيم دورتي ال leed 6seqma
بالرياض 
سوف يتم اعطاء الدورات عن طريق احدى مراكز التدريب وتكون مدعومة بحيث تكون تكاليف الدورة 500 ريال /للفرد

ارجو الرد على الرقم 00966537898393

عنان القاضي


----------



## أنصار الثورة (23 فبراير 2013)

أنا لا مانع لدي 
ولكن أعتقد أنها ستكون مشكلة بموضوع تأمين فيزا الدخول إلى السعودية 
حيث أنني لاجئ فلسطيني من حملة الوثائق السورية ومقيم في الامارات 
إذا كان يمكن حل مشكلة الفيزا فإن بقية الأمور لا مشكلة فيها


----------



## GO_ANAN (23 فبراير 2013)

ارتبلك دعوة عن طريق الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين وممكن نرتب فيزا عمرة طيران مش مشكلة 

فكري كالتالي 
pmp ( 3 HR'S /DAY 8 DAYS
6SEQMA ( 3 HR./DAY X 6 DAYS
LEED GA + AP 3 HR /DAY X 8 DAYS 

كل الدورات خلال اسبوع 9 ساعات باليوم لمدة 8 ايام 

او اكثر الرجاء ارسال التكاليف على الايميل 
[email protected]


لدي رساله : اللي بعملو الدورات مثلا الييد جي اي لمدة يوم واحد 8 ساعات بتكلفة 2500 ريال ربح فاحش مع انو التكلفة الحقيقية 500 ريال 

ممكن نتكلم على ال VIBER
00966537898393
مع التحية


----------



## hajji81 (28 فبراير 2013)

GO_ANAN قال:


> السلام عليكم
> م/ سليم المحترم
> هل يمكن تنظيم دورتي ال leed 6seqma
> بالرياض
> ...



بعد سلامي وتحياتي للجميع
انا بدأت اهتم بهذا الموضوع فاذا سوف تنظمون دورة بهذا المجال بـــ 500 ريال انا اشترك
امر اخر انا مهندس ميكانيك مقيم بالرياض حاليا خبرة تقريبا 5 سنوات مقاولات ابحث عن عمل
اذا تعرفون شكرة بحاجة لمهندس ارجو مراسلتي وانا شاكر للجميع الاهتمام [email protected]


----------



## Ma7ame7o (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على المجهود الجبار فى هذا الموضوع المهم جدا لكل المهندسين وعن نفسي قد اطلعت على الكتاب الخاص ب ال leed 2007 وكان حوالى 800 صفحة ولم استطيع دخول الامتحان وارجوا من المهتمين ان يفيدونا فى كيفية اجتياز الامتحان


----------



## مصطفى_0000 (15 يوليو 2013)

مهندس / سليم زيد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكرك كثيرا على محاضراتك فى الدارين ساعدتنى كثيرا فى الحصول على Leed GA

لدي بعض الاستفسارات وأتمنى أن يكون لديكم الوقت للرد عليها :

1. بالنسبة للـ LEED Ap كيف يمكننى ان اعمل فى مشروع عن طريق الانترنت يؤهلنى للحصول على الشهاده

مع الشكر

م / مصطفى احمد


----------



## عمر مصطفى252 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الاخ م. سليم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد واود ان سال عن شىء
انا مهندس كهرباء ومتخصص فى تصميم المبانى والبنية التحتية ايضا واريد ان اعرف ماهى مدى استفادتى من leed وما تنصحنى بة للدخول فى هذا المجال ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر

م. عمر


----------



## eng.mhallak (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لكم مهندس سليم


----------



## soft rain (25 مارس 2014)

مشكور جدا ع مشاركة هذا المجهود القيم


----------



## hat3m (6 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر كتاب اكثر من رائع


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 فبراير 2015)




----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 فبراير 2015)

*شروط ومواصفات المباني الخضراء*

مرفق شروط ومواصفات المباني الخضراء بإمارة دبي.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]LEED-New Construction Project Management (GreenSource)[/h]
http://en.bookfi.org/book/1153841​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 أبريل 2015)

ANSI/ASHRAE/USGBC/IES
Standard 189.1-2009
 Standard for
the Design of
High-Performance
Green Buildings
Except Low-Rise
Residential Buildings
​


----------

